# Barns on Long Island?



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Looking to get horseback riding lessons for my 5 year old neice who lives in Bethpage in Nassau County. Does anyone have any suggestions of barns in that area that would do well with a 5 year old and perhaps has ponies? She's small for her age. Thanks!


----------



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

I used to ride at MPR Farms in Medford, not super close to you but it's a nice barn and very child friendly. If I hadn't moved I'd still be riding there. Their website is Home.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Knoll Farm on Brentwood, Lont Island is a nice big lesson/show facility. I have one of their retired schoolies, and she's the best. You can find them on facebook as well. The owner's name is Andrea Mercier, and the farm manager's name is Linda Blackler. The number for the farm is (631)435-1880. Sorry I can't be more help from central PA!


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you so much for the suggestions! I will check both of these farms out.


----------

